# Wer hat schon mal eine Kurbel gekürzt?



## Renato (17. Mai 2010)

Oder kürzen lassen?
An alten Alu-Kurbeln gibt es in meinem Keller keinen Mangel. Für das erste richtige Mountain-Bike meines Sohnes möchte ich eine massive Alu-Kurbel von 170mm auf 150mm kürzen. Wer hat so etwas schon gemacht oder machen lassen und wo?


----------



## Shelmut (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es für mein Sohn gemacht. 
1) Messen, markieren, Punkt, Loch bohren, achtung dass es in 2 Richtungen gerade ist und Durchmesser aufpassen = Gewinde schneiden)
2) Mit Fräse ein "Flach" fräsen (damit drückt dem Pedal sauber und flach drauf)
3) Gewinde schneiden (achtung, links/rechts)
4) Kurbeln schneiden und sauber machen

Ich habe die Bohrungen+Fräse wo ich arbeite gemacht und für "Gewinde schneiden" beim Velo-shop die Werkzeuge gefragt...

(sorry für die Fehler... mein Muttersprache ist französich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2010)

Kürzen lassen (auf 104mm) bei Pedalpower in Berlin für knapp EUR 50.- :





...aber 150mm Kurbeln gibts m.E. auch neu käuflich zu erwerben. z.B.:

SINZ
Miche (145mm / 155mm)
Adventure Components

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2010)

Unter http://enhydralutris.de/Fahrrad/Kurbelkuerzen/index.html gibts übrigens auch eine Anleitung. Mir war das zu kompliziert. Und das notwendige Werkzeug habe ich natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## El Papa (17. Mai 2010)

Ich machs so:
- Kurbel organisieren, entweder eine billige Shimano von heute oder was sehr altes, weil noch massiv und nicht hohl, und genug Material ums neue Loch.
- Pedalgewindebohrer kaufen (Rose, ca. 23,-)
- gewünschte Stelle körnen
- Gewindeschneider in altes Gewinde drehen
- Gewindeschneider in Bohrmaschine (Bohrständer!) spannen
- die Kurbel hängt jetzt irgendwie an der Bohrmaschine dran
- vorsichtig und sauber unterstützt in den Maschinenschraubstock spannen
- Spannfutter der Bohrmaschine lösen
- Gewindeschneider rausschrauben
- nun an der neuen gewünschten Stelle aufbohren und senken
- Gewinde Schneiden, ich hab dazu gerne die Bohrmaschine als Führung verwendet (nicht eingeschaltet)
- in machen Fällen ist es ratsam die Fläche um das Loch planzufräsen, reduziert auch nochmal die Stützbreite.

Es gibt aber mittlerweile einige Posts zu dem Thema.

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## chris5000 (18. Mai 2010)

@El Papa: So hört sich das übersichtlicher und einfacher an, als unter dem Link, den ich gepostet hatte. 

Da hätte ich mich dann vielleicht doch getraut. Nur eine Standbohrmaschine hätte ich halt irgendwo auftreiben müssen.


----------



## schraubbär (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo El Papa,
hab Dein System zum Kurbelkürzen angewand und es hat super funktioniert.
Danke für den Tipp, schraubbär


----------



## chris5000 (1. Juni 2010)

Noch eine Frage an @ElPapa: Wie bekommt man denn anschließend die  Kurbeln an den abgesägten Enden rund? Mit einer Handfeile?


----------



## tripletschiee (2. Juni 2010)

Metallfeile, Dremel, Flex.... such Dir was aus!  Dann sauber mit Schleifpapier glätten und eventuell polieren...

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## El Papa (2. Juni 2010)

Feile ist schon gut, dann eben noch fein schleifen, der Optik wegen. Ein Tellerschleifer mit entsprechendem Tisch davor ist das schönste Gerät dafür.
Flex und Dremel sind nicht so dolle für Aluminium.


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

So, ich kram den Tread mal wieder raus, weil ich die letzten Tage auch mal meiner alten Shimano XT Kurbel mit Metallverarbeitungswerkzeug zu Leibe gerückt bin.

Das hier ist die Ausgangsbasis: eine alte Shimano FC-M730 aus dem Jahre 1990.




*1)* Zuerst muß die Bohrstelle, wo das Loch für das Gewinde entstehen soll, markiert werden. Ausmessen (von der Mitte des 4-Kants bis zur gewünschten Stelle; bei mir waren es 90mm) und den Bohrpunkt mit einem Körner markieren.

*2)* Dann die Kurbeln am besten in einen Bohrständer einspannen und dafür sorgen, daß das Werkstück nicht verrutschen und flexen kann.


...


Außerdem muß dafür gesorgt werden, daß der Bohrer parallel zur Innenlagerachse steht. Bei der rechten Kurbel ist das relativ einfach, man muß die Kurbel nur auf den 5 Kurbelarmen abstützen. Die Flächen, an denen die Kettenblätter verschraubt werden, sind absolut rechtwinklig zur Innenlagerachse. Bei der linken Kurbel habe ich darauf vertraut, daß der Kurbelabschluß (beim 4-Kant) auch parallel ist.

*3)* Dann habe ich das Kernloch für das Gewinde gebohrt. Ich habe es mehr-stufig durchgeführt: 3mm, 5.5mm, 8mm, 9.5mm und zum Schluß einen 13mm Bohrer. 13mm ist auch der Kernlochdurchmesser für das Pedalgewinde.


.

.

.



*4)* Jetzt ist das Loch dann hoffentlich schön parallel zur Innenlagerachse, aber ein Gewinde kann man jetzt noch nicht reinschneiden, weil die Oberfläche der Kurbel nicht rechtwinklig zur Lochachse steht. Ich habe die Kurbel hier angefräst um genau das zu erreichen.
Dieser Arbeitsschritt wird aber die meisten vor Probleme stellen, weil eine Fräse nicht verfügbar ist. Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal einen Proxxon (Dremel) mit Bohrständer und Kreuztisch gekauft. Der hat mit hier gute Dienste geleistet. Wenn es auch ein wenig mühselig ist mit einem 3.2mm Fräser diese Arbeit zu vollbringen. Aber es hat geklappt.


.

.

.

.

.

.


Mehr Fotos (auch von der Bearbeitung der anderen Kurbel) gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

*5)* Jetzt kann man das Gewinde schneiden. Ich hab mir die Gewindebohrer von Cyclus geholt (22,50 plus Versand). ACHTUNG: es gibt Kurbeln mit 9/16" Gewinde und welche die haben ein 1/2" Gewinde. Standard ist eigentlich das 9/16" Gewinde.
***Auf die Gewinderichtung achten! Links- bzw. Rechtsgewinde! ***
Die Kurbel wieder ordentlich einspannen und dann vorsichtig anfangen den Gewindebohrer in das Loch zu drehen. Man merkt schnell, wann er anfängt zu greifen. Dann langsam aber bestimmt den Bohrer drehen. Nach jeder kompletten Umdrehung den Bohrer auch wieder eine halbe Umdrehung zurückdrehen, damit die Späne abreißen/-fallen können. Schneidöl macht es einfacher, ich hab normales Nähmaschinen-/Fahrradöl verwendet.


.

.

.

.



*6)* Jetzt kann man dann gleich probieren, ob das Gewinde auch paßt. X-beliebiges Pedal nehmen und reinschrauben.


.

.

.

.

.



*7)* Jetzt kommt der spannende Augenblick: die tatsächliche Kürzung der Kurbel. Kurbel sicher einspannen und mit einer Metallsäge die Kurbel absägen. Beachtet, daß genug Material übrigbleibt um später ein gescheites Kurbelauge zu feilen/schleifen.


.

.

.

*8)* Als letzten Schritt muß man nun noch das Kurbelauge zurechfeilen, die Kanten sauber entgraten/fasen, die Kurbel abschleifen und polieren (wer's will).


.


Soweit bin ich aber noch nicht. Das wird erst in den nächsten Tagen bewerkstelligt.

Dann - wenn alles fertig ist - sollten 350 bis 400 Gramm weniger am Cnoc 14" meines jüngeren Sohnes herumzufahren sein.  

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. Juli 2012)

schöne Anleitung. Danke dafür. Wenn Du nächstes mal nen ordentlichen Bohrer brauchst dann sag mir Bescheid 

Welches 9/16 ist das eigentlich UNC, UNF, UNEF???


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> schöne Anleitung. Danke dafür.


Gerne!  Macht mir echt Spaß!



Y_G schrieb:


> Wenn Du nächstes mal nen ordentlichen Bohrer brauchst dann sag mir Bescheid


Was ist mit meinem Bohrer falsch?



Y_G schrieb:


> Welches 9/16 ist das eigentlich UNC, UNF, UNEF???


Keine Ahnung. Paßt aber!


----------



## Mamara (10. Juli 2012)

Nen schicken Rundfräser fürn Anschlag vom Pedalgewinde könnte er dir besorgen, dann kannste dir die Prozedur mit dem Proxxon-Ding sparen  .


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Nen schicken Rundfräser fürn Anschlag vom Pedalgewinde könnte er dir besorgen, dann kannste dir die Prozedur mit dem Proxxon-Ding sparen  .



Zu spät!


----------



## Y_G (10. Juli 2012)

@triple: das war doch wohl ein 0815 Metallbohrer Typ N aus dem Baumarkt oder? Die Oberfläche sieht grausig aus  Nen hübscher HSS UFL macht das deutlich netter und auch ohne vorbohren ... 

und ja auch einen Fräser hätte ich gehabt


----------



## lekanteto (10. Juli 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> 13mm ist auch der Kernlochdurchmesser für das Pedalgewinde.


Pedalgewinde ist FG14,3 (DIN 79012) mit Kernloch 12,93mm.
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte also lieber einen etwas kleineren Bohrer als 13mm nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Pedalgewinde ist FG14,3 (DIN 79012) mit Kernloch 12,93mm.
> Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte also lieber einen etwas kleineren Bohrer als 13mm nehmen.



Stimmt. Aber den Bohrer gibt es so nicht überall...   Und die 7 Hunderstel tun nicht weh!


----------



## Y_G (10. Juli 2012)

miss mal nach der 13ner bohrt mit der Handbohrmaschine sicher 13,1


----------



## lekanteto (10. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> der 13ner bohrt mit der Handbohrmaschine sicher 13,1


Das war auch meine Erfahrung. Mit 13er Bohrer hat das Pedal bei mir deutlich mehr Spiel im Gewinde. Am Anschlag fest angezogen hält es aber trotzdem. Bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht habe ich auch keine Befürchtungen, dass das Gewinde ausreißen könnte. 
Professionell ist aber anders


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Professionell ist aber anders



Das war auch nicht mein Anspruch! Wie auch - in einer Hobby-Werkstatt im Keller. 
Hauptsache das Basteln macht Spaß und der Kurze hat weniger Gewicht am Radl!


----------



## Y_G (10. Juli 2012)

Die normalen bohrer bohren normalerweise Ca. 0.05-0.1 mm grosser dazu noch das spiel vom Futter das macht schon was aus. Also ich werde dann wohl 12.9 mm bohren vielleicht sogar nur 12.8 ist ja Alu  da ist mit dem gewinden nicht so schlimm


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Kann man eigentlich HM-Holzfräser für die Alukurbeln nehmen? Bei welcher Drehzahl?


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

Bist Du dir sicher das es Hartmetall ist und nicht HSS? Ich glaube nicht das es toll funktioniert...


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Dessen bin ich mir natürlich sicher, ich habe nur HM-Fräser, und davon sehr viele. Mit welcher Drehzahl fräst du denn Alu mit einem 20mm-Fräser und mit was für Fräsern?


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

Walter Prototyp da sind wir halt die Vertretung von.
20 mm VHM Fräser in AL mit Si <12%
ae=20 mm (halt ganze breite)
ap=10 mm
vc~160 m/min macht ca. 2.650 U/min
fz~0,2-0,25 mm ergibt einen Vorschub von ~2.600 mm/min

ob das mit einem Holzfräser aber zu machen ist weiß ich nicht. Kenne mich nur mit Metall aus...


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Danke!

Ob das geht, weiß ich auch nicht. VHM = Vollharmetall? Da könnte schon ein Problem liegen, bei den großen Holzfräsern sind nur die Schneiden aus HM. Ganze Breite ginge klar. Meine Fräsen gehen aber nur bis 9000 U/Min runter...

Vielleicht mach ich mal einen Versuch, scheue aber etwas, meine teuren Fräser zu vernichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

VHM = Vollhartmetall

9.000 U ist schon echt viel. Da hast Du keine große Standzeit mehr. Die frage ist auch was die dann für ein Drehmoment hat. Besser einen kleinen Fräser nehmen dann ist vc nicht so hoch, so 5 mm oder so.
ich könnte ja mal in meiner Versuchskiste kramen und schauen ob ich was günstiges da habe -> wenn ja halt mal PM an mich


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte schon weiter runter mit der Drehzahl, dann aber leider irgendeine Bohrmaschine. Das Bohrfutter klemmt nicht so genau wie die Spannzange der Fräsen.

Drehmoment ist kein Problem... Bin halt (Hobby-) Holzwerker, Metall war nur ganz früher beim Autos zusammen Braten. Wenn ich das hier aber alles lese, könnte ich Lust bekommen. Kurbel wird aber frühestens beim nächsten Bike ein Thema, fürs CNOC nicht mehr. Wenn du was findest, wäre es toll!


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

ich schau mal, Bohrmaschine und VHM ist wie Lotto, da hat man wenig Freude ...


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich das Kürzen der Kurbel abgeschlossen. Das Ergebnis ist durchaus beindruckend:




217 Gramm weniger als die originale (ungekürzte) M730er Kurbel. 




Gruß aus MUC;
Gerhard


----------



## trifi70 (17. Juli 2012)

Schau an, schau an, das Gewicht steckt in den Pedalaugen  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Tuningaktion


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

also ich habe 2 Fräser hier liegen, einmal einen 3 Zahn mit 10 mm und 12 Schaft mit whistle notch oder einen 4 Zahn 10 mm Kordelverzahnung und 10er Weldon Schaft.


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juli 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Schau an, schau an, das Gewicht steckt in den Pedalaugen  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Tuningaktion



Danke! 

Aber nicht ganz ..... ich hab die Fräse brummen lassen... 



.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.





Update: noch zwei Bilder:


.


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

Nette Arbeit 

da muss ich ja bei der Kurbel fürs Beinn doch noch mal nachdenken sonst stinke ich ja völlig ab


----------



## trifi70 (17. Juli 2012)

...



ich bin sprachlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2012)

Schöne Arbeit und klasse Bilder, danke dafür!


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juli 2012)

@Gerhard: Schick Isla die Fotos von den Arbeiten an der Kurbel, dann wird sie nicht anders können, als Dir einen Alu-Lenker fürs 14er zu überlassen, denke ich mal - außer Du hast Dich schon für Carbon entschieden ;-)


----------



## tripletschiee (18. Juli 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @Gerhard: Schick Isla die Fotos von den Arbeiten an der Kurbel, dann wird sie nicht anders können, als Dir einen Alu-Lenker fürs 14er zu überlassen, denke ich mal - ...



  Guter Tipp! Danke!


----------



## Y_G (18. Juli 2012)

wir sollten einfach mal eine Galerie zusammenstellen und denen als Veresserungsvorschläge präsentieren


----------



## tripletschiee (18. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> wir sollten einfach mal eine Galerie zusammenstellen und denen als Veresserungsvorschläge präsentieren



Es ist eigentlich gaaaaanz einfach. 
Ohne die Kosten ins Unermessliche zu treiben, können die das 14er locker um ein halbes Kilo abspecken, wenn sie statt der Stahlkurbeln und Stahllenker dasgleiche aus Alu verwenden.
Beim 16er ist ja schon ein Alulenker verbaut und beim 20er sind Alukurbeln dran. Somit haben sie (fast) schon alles inhouse. Gut, die Kurbeln müssen in der richtigen Länge her, aber das sollte Prowheel (= Hersteller der Kurbeln)  auch schaffen!
Und schon hat Islabikes gegenüber der vermaledeiten Konkurrenz ein weiteres "leichtgewichtiges" Argument...


----------



## trolliver (18. Juli 2012)

Oh ja, bitte!! Eure Lightweight-Customteile gepaart mit funktionalem Upgrade bei allen Lagern, das wäre es. Und eine Konfigurierbarkeit diesbezüglich hätt ich gern  Dann käme das CNOC16 vollausgestattet (kein Kreuz ausgelassen) wahrscheinlich in die Nähe von 1000 Euro. 

Quatsch, Nähe, weit drüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (18. Juli 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> statt der Stahlkurbeln und Stahllenker



Aktuelle CNOC 14 haben doch schon Alulenker. So steht es zumindest in der Spezifikation.


----------



## tripletschiee (18. Juli 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Aktuelle CNOC 14 haben doch schon Alulenker. So steht es zumindest in der Spezifikation.



Stimmt! Aber auf der Artikelseite steht noch "Small diameter cro-moly handlebars ...".  Sollten sie mal updaten!


----------



## Y_G (18. Juli 2012)

trolliver: ich denke mit einem aufpreis vonn 100,-â¬ kÃ¶nnten die die CNOCS sicher um 0,5-1 kg abspecken. Die Frage ist nur wie groÃ ist dann der Markt wenn die RÃ¤der noch teurer werden. Ich wÃ¼rde gerne nur die Rahmen kaufen, das wÃ¤re viel einfacher gewesen ...


----------



## trolliver (18. Juli 2012)

Sicher, Y. G. Und die Rahmen würde ich auch gern kaufen, wenn ich als Nichtmetaller dann auch Bauchschmerzen bei den Naben hätte... Bei den 20ern wirds dann interessant, weil mehr Standardteile passen, doch gute Solorahmen bleiben im Kinderbereich einfach Mangelware.


----------



## Y_G (18. Juli 2012)

Mangelware ist eine nette Beschreibung für gibt es nicht


----------

